
The 2009 List Of Tech Billionaires And How Much They Lost - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/13/the-2009-list-of-tech-billionaires-and-how-much-they-lost/
======
vaksel
from that list it looks like Bloomberg is the only one who knows what he is
doing.

